# reams of paper...



## sarah_19_nz (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I normally post in the 'people photography' section but a friend has asked if I could please so some product photography for her work. The product... 'a ream of paper' 90 of them! She told me her previous photog just had camera, no lighting and took the shots on a white piece of paper in an area that is well lit with natural light... here is an example of what the client wants... ... and what the previous photog took... she also wants a close up of the ACTUAL paper so the customer knows exactly what they are buying. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../56831d1380607304t-reams-paper-b976y_2011.jpg

Soooooo do you think I can rock up with my 50mm, and a white background (piece of card) and do this? A flash wouldn't be necessary right? Tripod? or just hold and shoot straight down? Help?

Thanks!

P.S I am not getting paid, in money at least, but in a bottle of barcardi


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohhhh come on I know you are all cringing at this post but help a girl out !?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd try shooting straight down on the reams (my tripod center column will go horizontal), and place lights so the lighting evenly covers the ream.  It looks like you're going to crop out the background so it shouldn't matter what you use.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2013)

for that, I'd use a nice scanner...


----------



## eTech_David (Oct 1, 2013)

What equipment do you have available?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2013)

There are lots of ways to do this.  While the example image you showed (Amended to a link per TPF guidelines) does the job, it's hardly very exciting.  I would try some compositions using multiple packages; say one sealed vertically, and then another partly fanned in front.  

For lighting, I would very definitely use flash, but that's just me.  I like the ability to control the light exactly the way I want to; sunlight will work well enough if you have a bright space and/or a tripod.  One aspect that will be critical is WB - make sure you nail this because if someone winds up buying green paper thinking it was grey, someone's not going to be happy!


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you!  great tips, if I don't get it right I won't stress too much, after all I'm doing it as more of a favour. Lucky it's a paper company, there will be plenty of white reflective stuff if I chose to go sans flash  thanks again people.


----------



## Granddad (Oct 1, 2013)

The link isn't working, say's it's invalid.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Oct 2, 2013)

Well that sucked! BOring, back breaking, not enough light, should have used tripod. Oh well, you live and you learn.  I'll stick to taking photos of people.  Thanks guys.


----------

